# Straight Pipe Cat delete magnaflow set up.. Almost way too loud!



## Alireza (May 26, 2011)

Hi! I have a custom straight pipe cat delete with magnaflow exhaust and mufflers. The set up sounds good but it's almost way too loud! 
I've been looking into different resonators but I would hate cutting off the magnaflows! I've been looking at different mufflers but not sure if that's gonna make much of a difference!

I'm up for suggestions. 





 is a link to how my car sounds like.. The sound is at the end of the video!


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

i'll trade you my resonator for the x pipe. that'll keep the noise down


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Put cats back on and it won't be as loud.


----------



## The Seer (Feb 6, 2012)

jpalamar said:


> Put cats back on and it won't be as loud.


Agreed, I had no cats and no mufflers, the volume was great...the exhuast note was TERRIBLE. I had the cats put back in and the low end grunt re appeared plus the the a better exhaust note also.


----------



## The Seer (Feb 6, 2012)

Alireza said:


> Hi! I have a custom straight pipe cat delete with magnaflow exhaust and mufflers. The set up sounds good but it's almost way too loud!
> I've been looking into different resonators but I would hate cutting off the magnaflows! I've been looking at different mufflers but not sure if that's gonna make much of a difference!
> 
> I'm up for suggestions.
> ...


On tickover it's sounds pretty good but at higher revs it seems to lose some of the note. I'm guessing this is amplified when driving above 3K revs?


----------



## Alireza (May 26, 2011)

The Seer said:


> On tickover it's sounds pretty good but at higher revs it seems to lose some of the note. I'm guessing this is amplified when driving above 3K revs?


amplified is an understatement. It screams like stepping on a lion's tail once I floor it. when I let go of the throttle it sounds like an out of breath dinosaur grasping for air. 
I think I'm going to find a way to put the cats back on far back near the rear resonators! not sure of that's possible but I don't want to cut the straight pipes. I don't need the sensors to be connected since they are already tuned out.


----------



## frtaylor9 (Mar 19, 2012)

You could insert a couple of dynomax race bullet mufflers just in front of the magnaflows, a lot of guys have used them for a resonators with good results.

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/WLK-24215/


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Moving the placement of the cats it sort of weird. I think it might look bad since theres not a lot of clearance for them and they might hang down. But something sounds weird about your exhaust note, sounds like an old camaro.


----------



## The Seer (Feb 6, 2012)

GuatoLT1 said:


> Moving the placement of the cats it sort of weird. I think it might look bad since theres not a lot of clearance for them and they might hang down. But something sounds weird about your exhaust note, sounds like an old camaro.


Yeah I noticed that, a sort of mettalicky crackle on the over run. When I had my cats and mufflers removed, had a similar sound, but much much worse than this one!


----------

